# Live Bait at Gander Mountain



## Unclet961 (Feb 18, 2011)

I stopped in at Gander Mountain on Hwy 290 to buy some minnows on Wednesday of last week. I told the young man helping me I needed 4 dozen. So he started filling the bucket as he was doing that I was looking at other items. When he finished I looked at the bag of minnows and didn't think anything about it. Got to the lake the next day and was spliting the bait between me and my fishing partner the kid had given me close to 8 dozen. On Saturday I went back same kid I told him I needed 4 more dozen minnows,So again he started scooping minnows into the bag this time he had given me 9 dozen.Trying to be honest I told him he gave me too many minnows. His comment was..."Nobody every comes in here to buy bait so most of them die anyway so why not give them away" I will always buy my minnows at Gander Mountain from now on.


----------



## DUman08 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have been buying my minnows there for a long time and they are very gracious on the quantity they give you.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Unclet961 said:


> I stopped in at Gander Mountain on Hwy 290 to buy some minnows on Wednesday of last week. I told the young man helping me I needed 4 dozen. So he started filling the bucket as he was doing that I was looking at other items. When he finished I looked at the bag of minnows and didn't think anything about it. Got to the lake the next day and was spliting the bait between me and my fishing partner the kid had given me close to 8 dozen. On Saturday I went back same kid I told him I needed 4 more dozen minnows,So again he started scooping minnows into the bag this time he had given me 9 dozen.Trying to be honest I told him he gave me too many minnows. His comment was..."Nobody every comes in here to buy bait so most of them die anyway so why not give them away" I will always buy my minnows at Gander Mountain from now on.


You probably should have kept that secret to yourself, they will be sold out next time you go.


----------



## specktacular0928 (Jan 21, 2006)

anyone know if these minnows are good to catch white bass?


----------



## ratherbfishin (Feb 10, 2007)

I know they are good for crappie!

Everytime I go white bass fishing I do better with artificials... I have thrown so many minnows back when I leave the fishing hole I almost don't stop to buy them anymore... I am too Impatient to soak a minnow...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

specktacular0928 said:


> anyone know if these minnows are good to catch white bass?


stick with tandem gigs. I like a gig follow by a mini trap personally.


----------

